# Can I claim house on insurance for flat roof extension leak



## television (5 Aug 2008)

I recently changed house insurance. Got a better quote but when I got the proposal form back I noticed it specifically said I did not have a flat roof. I rang them back and sent an email saying I did have a flat roof. Now low and behold today I got a leak in same flat roof.

Can I claim off my insurance for this and is their any potential pitfalls in doing this?

Thanks


----------



## ailbhe (6 Aug 2008)

When getting the quote from your new insurer did they ask if the house was of standard construction? Did you tell them about the flat roof? How old is the roof (when was it last tarred/felted)?

If you specifically told them that the roof was flat and filled it in on the proposal form and the roof has recently been replaced (within the last 10 years) then you should be covered.
If you didn't tell them then you won't be covered.
If you told them but the roof is over 10 years you may not be covered anyway.


----------



## television (6 Aug 2008)

ailbhe said:


> When getting the quote from your new insurer did they ask if the house was of standard construction? Did you tell them about the flat roof? How old is the roof (when was it last tarred/felted)?
> 
> If you specifically told them that the roof was flat and filled it in on the proposal form and the roof has recently been replaced (within the last 10 years) then you should be covered.
> If you didn't tell them then you won't be covered.
> If you told them but the roof is over 10 years you may not be covered anyway.


 
Thanks for that info.

The roof was done three years ago but I have no reciept. would I have to get a recipt from the guy who did it??


----------



## ailbhe (6 Aug 2008)

That would be advisable.


----------



## television (6 Aug 2008)

ailbhe said:


> That would be advisable.


 
Trouble is he was a complete cowboy and I had big trouble with him as the roof leaked a week after he put it up eventually got him back and he fixed it but not sure if I can get a recipt off him at this stage


----------



## ailbhe (6 Aug 2008)

television said:


> Trouble is he was a complete cowboy and I had big trouble with him as the roof leaked a week after he put it up eventually got him back and he fixed it but not sure if I can get a recipt off him at this stage


 
If the assessor examines the roof and finds it was not up to scratch then they will go after the person who is liable(the cowboy builder). 
It needn't be a receipt. A letter from him, on his business paper, stating that he carried out the work and what date it was done on, would suffice.


----------



## television (6 Aug 2008)

ailbhe said:


> If the assessor examines the roof and finds it was not up to scratch then they will go after the person who is liable(the cowboy builder).
> It needn't be a receipt. A letter from him, on his business paper, stating that he carried out the work and what date it was done on, would suffice.


 
would he want to give me a letter if e thought he was going to get done by an insurance company??


----------



## ailbhe (7 Aug 2008)

television said:


> would he want to give me a letter if e thought he was going to get done by an insurance company??


 
I don't know. Don't tell him what it's for. Ultimately you have to prove that the work was done in the last few years. How you do that is up to you and up to the insurance co to accept it.


----------



## Ed054 (7 Aug 2008)

I am a loss assessor and flat roof claims are a real problem.
The important thing to note is that the damage to the roof itself is not covered unless it has suffered damage as a result of say storm or fire damage.
The consequences of water damage say having to replace a ceiling and redecorating will be covered.
If you cannot locate the invoice or can show the withdrawal from a bank account all is not lost because the overall condition of the roof would give an idea as to when it was replaced.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## television (7 Aug 2008)

this is basically a leak in the roof. What you are saying is that I am not covered to get a replaced roof? Is that true?


----------



## Ed054 (7 Aug 2008)

It depends on what caused the leak.
If it was just wear and tear or defective workmanship you will not be covered.
If it was as a result of storm damage it is covered.
You need to get a good builder to have a look at it and to see if he can asertain the cause.


----------



## television (7 Aug 2008)

Can a lot of rain over the last number of days be called storm damage.??


----------



## Ed054 (8 Aug 2008)

Yes.
It should not be a problem.
If in doubt you can ask a Loss Assessor to look at the damage and they will advise you if you can get it sorted.
A loss assessor will generally charge a fee of 10% of the settlement plus VAT.
It is a no win no fee situation.

Ed


----------

